# Cleaning the M-65 Field Jacket



## billarch (Jan 2, 2015)

I just found a used M-65 Field Jacket that has that old funky smell. I have looked on line for cleaning instructions but thought I would put out this question for you all and see if I can get some good feedback. Thanks!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 2, 2015)

I've had M-65 jackets since I entered the service in '69. I'm not sure if I've been doing the right thing, but they have been laundered right along with other clothing articles in washing machines with no problems. I do open the collar, and pull the hood out for laundering. The M-65 has proven to be easy to care for, and quite durable. With the button in quilted lining, it is relatively warm too.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 2, 2015)

Yep. There's really nothing special in terms of it, I don't even think it honestly has any insulation that I ever noticed... unless you counted a smoking jacket. Regular laundering and preferably letting it drip dry outside on a clothesline would most likely get any mildew/old gear funk to go away.


----------



## Centermass (Jan 2, 2015)

Zip up all the zippers, snap all the snaps, button all the buttons and throw it in the wash, pre-soak it, warm water and a good detergent with an added scent like ocean mist etc. Normal cycle wash, normal spin with an extra cycle. If where you're located at has a lot of humidity right now (Which I doubt with it being winter currently) dry on low heat until completely dry. If not, hang it up unzip, unbutton, unsnap everything and let it air dry completely.

If it's lost some of it's water repellency (They were never designed to be water proof) and you need it back, 2 applications of Scotchgard. It won't waterproof it completely, but will shed moderate amounts of the wet stuff. And if you're thinking about using the new stuff Krylon came out with known as Neverwet, forget it. It can't be used on clothing.


----------



## billarch (Jan 2, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I've had M-65 jackets sine I entered the service in '69. I'm not sure if I've been doing he right thing, but they have been laundered right along with other clothing articles in washing machines with no problems. I do open the collar, and pull the hood out for laundering. The M-65 has proven to be easy to care for, and quite durable. With the button in quilted linning, it is relatively warm too.


 I think that this jacket may be one of the original 65's. It has no integral hood! I did find a button on hood for it however along with the quilted nylon liner. A pretty good deal for 40 bucks I thought.


----------



## pardus (Jan 2, 2015)

Put some bleach in the wash.


----------



## billarch (Jan 2, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> Yep. There's really nothing special in terms of it, I don't even think it honestly has any insulation that I ever noticed... unless you counted a smoking jacket. Regular laundering and preferably letting it drip dry outside on a clothesline would most likely get any mildew/old gear funk to go away.


  I will give it a try tomorrow! Thanks!



Centermass said:


> Zip up all the zippers, snap all the snaps, button all the buttons and throw it in the wash, pre-soak it, warm water and a good detergent with an added scent like ocean mist etc. Normal cycle wash, normal spin with an extra cycle. If where you're located at has a lot of humidity right now (Which I doubt with it being winter currently) dry on low heat until completely dry. If not, hang it up unzip, unbutton, unsnap everything and let it air dry completely.
> 
> If it's lost some of it's water repellency (They were never designed to be water proof) and you need it back, 2 applications of Scotchgard. It won't waterproof it completely, but will shed moderate amounts of the wet stuff. And if you're thinking about using the new stuff Krylon came out with known as Neverwet, forget it. It can't be used on clothing.


 Thanks! I was thinking of Scotchguard, but wasn't sure if it would work. I will give that a try also!



pardus said:


> Put some bleach in the wash.


 Really? Bleach??


----------



## Centermass (Jan 2, 2015)

billarch said:


> I think that this jacket may be one of the original 65's. It has no integral hood! I did find a button on hood for it however along with the quilted nylon liner. A pretty good deal for 40 bucks I thought.



If it has the liner, remove it first before washing and separate it before washing.



billarch said:


> Really? Bleach??



Try the other methods first......and if you do use (Add) the bleach, a very very small amount, with the emphasis on SMALL.


----------



## billarch (Jan 2, 2015)

Centermass said:


> If it has the liner, remove it first before washing and separate it before washing.


 Can the liner be washed also, just separately from the jacket?



Centermass said:


> Try the other methods first......and if you do use (Add) the bleach, a very very small amount, with the emphasis on SMALL.


 Gotcha, no gallon and a half of bleach!!!


----------



## Centermass (Jan 2, 2015)

billarch said:


> Can the liner be washed also, just separately from the jacket?



Yup. If you use the dryer, just don't dry it on hi heat. Use the lowest setting there is and fluff dry it.


----------



## billarch (Jan 2, 2015)

Centermass said:


> Yup. If you use the dryer, just don't dry it on hi heat. Use the lowest setting there is and fluff dry it.


 Cool. Thanks for the info. It is much appreciated!


----------



## pardus (Jan 3, 2015)

billarch said:


> Really? Bleach??



No, it was a joke, put battery acid in the machine.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 3, 2015)

Try a cup (8 oz) of vinegar in the prewash.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 3, 2015)

SOWT said:


> Try a cup (8 oz) of vinegar in the prewash.



white vinegar works best, and a little baking soda (about 1/4 cup)


----------



## Brill (Jan 3, 2015)

M-65...as in 1965?:-/  Oh sorry.  Guess it should be: M-65...as in 1965? (Largest font available for the old folks.):-"

Today's modern Army doesn't need that old timey shit.  We have GORE-TEX!!!


----------



## AWP (Jan 3, 2015)

lindy said:


> Today's modern Army doesn't need that old timey shit.  We have GORE-TEX!!!


 
Which many soldiers and airmen don't know how to use. They don't realize GT doesn't insulate, so they don't wear any layers underneath, and then wonder why they are so cold.


----------



## Brill (Jan 3, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Which many soldiers and airmen don't know how to use. They don't realize GT doesn't insulate, so they don't wear any layers underneath, and then wonder why they are so cold.



They're taking it away from Joe anyway. 

“Yeah, uh, these inderviderals who has chosen to wear these outfit,” said Mayfield. “They is just the damn thing. It be clear that they be laxadaiscal about they duty to preform. Any soldier who wear dis ting be a slacker. And any leader who wear dis ting be co-hersing his soldiers to slack awf.”

http://www.duffelblog.com/2014/12/soldiers-winter-gear-polartec/


----------



## billarch (Jan 3, 2015)

lindy said:


> M-65...as in 1965?:-/  Oh sorry.  Guess it should be: M-65...as in 1965? (Largest font available for the old folks.):-"
> 
> Today's modern Army doesn't need that old timey shit.  We have GORE-TEX!!!


Man...Seinfeld....


----------



## billarch (Jan 3, 2015)

pardus said:


> No, it was a joke, put battery acid in the machine.


I didn't have battery acid. All I has was Muriatic acid so I dumped a gallon in the machine with the jacket. When it was done, all that came out was thread.....


----------



## Muppet (Jan 4, 2015)

I wear a black M-65 during the winter cause I like them. I take it to the dry cleaners and it turns out fine...

F.M.


----------



## Etype (Jan 7, 2015)

Man, listen to you old men and your field jackets.   I have long sleeve t-shirts that are warmer than that thing.

My basic training field jacket is used by my kids when they play army.

Now the wool scarf- that thing goes on every deployment with me.


----------



## compforce (Jan 7, 2015)

lindy said:


> M-65...as in 1965?:-/  Oh sorry.  Guess it should be: M-65...as in 1965? (Largest font available for the old folks.):-"
> 
> Today's modern Army doesn't need that old timey shit.  We have GORE-TEX!!!




And we used to make fun of guys that wore goretex in the field...   Poly pro was in the same category.  Snivel gear that wasn't needed by real Infantrymen.  Real grunts only carried a poncho liner and ammo in their rucks, oh and all the batteries for the PRC-77s...and the tripod for the 60.  If there was room left over you could crush up a pack of ramen and stick it in the bottom on a long field problem where you might need a pick me up after week 6.


----------



## pardus (Jan 7, 2015)

compforce said:


> And we used to make fun of guys that wore goretex in the field...   Poly pro was in the same category.  Snivel gear that wasn't needed by real Infantrymen.  Real grunts only carried a poncho liner and ammo in their rucks, oh and all the batteries for the PRC-77s...and the tripod for the 60.  If there was room left over you could crush up a pack of ramen and stick it in the bottom on a long field problem where you might need a pick me up after week 6.



I really don't understand this ridiculous attitude in the US Army. Everyone trying to look tough instead of trying to be effective in the field. The secret to being in the field is being as comfortable as possible, which enhances being as effective as possible.


----------



## billarch (Jan 7, 2015)

Etype said:


> Man, listen to you old men and your field jackets.   I have long sleeve t-shirts that are warmer than that thing.
> 
> My basic training field jacket is used by my kids when they play army.
> 
> Now the wool scarf- that thing goes on every deployment with me.


 Well hot diggity dog Etype! With you hating on those jackets so much there will be more for us old goobers!!:)


----------



## x SF med (Jan 8, 2015)

pardus said:


> I really don't understand this ridiculous attitude in the US Army. Everyone trying to look tough instead of trying to be effective in the field. The secret to being in the field is being as comfortable as possible, which enhances being as effective as possible.



it was sarcasm, with a little irony thrown in....   Lighten up, Francis.

You get issued snivel gear for a reason, it's up to you to figure out what you are going to need, because they issue so much of it.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 8, 2015)

Only faggots and sailors wear jackets.  Hard men wear smocks!


----------



## x SF med (Jan 8, 2015)

Mac_NZ said:


> Only faggots and sailors wear jackets.  Hard men wear smocks!



because the clay from making little pots is dried on the smocks?  sounds faggoty and sailory to me...


----------



## Etype (Jan 9, 2015)

pardus said:


> I really don't understand this ridiculous attitude in the US Army. Everyone trying to look tough instead of trying to be effective in the field. The secret to being in the field is being as comfortable as possible, which enhances being as effective as possible.


We already know we're the most formidable fighting force in the known universe.

After attaining that status, and the knowledge of said status- we now compete for who can be the toughest within each individual unit.


----------



## pardus (Jan 12, 2015)

Etype said:


> We already know we're the most formidable fighting force in the known universe.
> 
> After attaining that status, and the knowledge of said status- we now compete for who can be the toughest within each individual unit.



yeah, I just wish tough was related to intelligence and proficiency lol

I should say, I have never worn my M65, it's in the bottom of a duffle somewhere. I'm actually really surprised that's it's still in service in this day and age.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 12, 2015)

Once something is in the supply pipeline, it's hell getting rid of it.  How else to explain the M9? :wall:


----------

